# Burei Burei....so good I said it twice



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Ok , the last of my unsupervised weeks buys came today. I am going to sing the praises of Burei again ( nothing to do with getting promos  ).



presentation box, gift bag, guarantee and instruction book. Great presentation.



I think it looks good, classical face, and a really good calf skin bracelet. 42/3 mm. Wears comfortably.



Display back, water resistant to 50 m. NH36a Seiko auto. The other Burei auto I have has an NH35a movement, what's the difference please Bruce?  . Hacking hand winding.



A great watch IMHO , I am very pleased. A snip :biggrin:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01AD05KUQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2016)

nh35 date, nh36 day/date :thumbsup:

not a bad looking watch Rog


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks great Roger and lives up to the expectations you had with the quality of your other Burei watches. :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bruce said:


> nh35 date, nh36 day/date :thumbsup:
> 
> not a bad looking watch Rog


 Thanks Bruce :thumbsup: . I like it. Good for the money.



davidcxn said:


> Looks great Roger and lives up to the expectations you had with the quality of your other Burei watches. :thumbsup:


 It does David, nice substantial feel to it :thumbsup:


----------



## Irene (May 26, 2016)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Irene said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 Hello Irene.....Nice to see you. This member's is the customer services lady for Burei. Welcome.


----------



## Irene (May 26, 2016)

RWP said:


> Hello Irene.....Nice to see you. This member's is the customer services lady for Burei. Welcome.


 You have found me, my friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Perhaps Irene and Burei might wish to ask Roy Of RLT to join the other makers on the forum?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

bridgeman said:


> Perhaps Irene and Burei might wish to ask Roy Of RLT to join the other makers on the forum?


 I think she's just looking in.........I will ask her. :thumbsup:



Irene said:


> You have found me, my friend. :thumbsup:


 If you contact Roy on the forum, just leave a message, with his permission Burei can be represented as manufacturer on The Watch Forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## Irene (May 26, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Perhaps Irene and Burei might wish to ask Roy Of RLT to join the other makers on the forum?


 I am happy that more people know BUREI Watch. :thumbsup:



RWP said:


> I think she's just looking in.........I will ask her. :thumbsup:
> 
> If you contact Roy on the forum, just leave a message, with his permission Burei can be represented as manufacturer on The Watch Forum. :thumbsup:


 I'm so sorry. I just want to express the gratitude ROY.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice honest watch that Rog - what's not to like about that one?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Irene said:


> I am happy that more people know BUREI Watch. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm so sorry. I just want to express the gratitude ROY.





Irene said:


> I am happy that more people know BUREI Watch. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm so sorry. I just want to express the gratitude ROY.


 Nothing to be sorry for Irene, but Burei can be listed on the forum as a manufacturer......get reviews, comments, all it needs is you to contact Roy and Burei can be officially represented here.

You are very welcome to the forum and your comments valued.


----------



## Irene (May 26, 2016)

RWP said:


> Nothing to be sorry for Irene, but Burei can be listed on the forum as a manufacturer......get reviews, comments, all it needs is you to contact Roy and Burei can be officially represented here.
> 
> You are very welcome to the forum and your comments valued.


 Ah, I'm sorry. I thought they said Roy is you. yeah, I will follow your kind advice.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Irene said:


> Ah, I'm sorry. I thought they said Roy is you. yeah, I will follow your kind advice.


 I am Roger  Roy owns the site.


----------



## Irene (May 26, 2016)

RWP said:


> I am Roger  Roy owns the site.


 Thanks for your reminders! I have sent a message to Roy. I are waiting for his reply. :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Irene said:


> Thanks for your reminders! I have sent a message to Roy. I are waiting for his reply. :laugh:


 I hope it all works out. It would be nice to see Burei represented on here


----------



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

Going to raise this topic from the dead...

...

...










Was browsing Amazon tonight and this watch caught my eye. What's your thoughts on this one almost a year on @RWP? £60 for a hacking Seiko movement can't be bad... right??? :huh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Mine are fine....I have two autos with the same movement you are talking about.....NH 35 a I believe. Made under licence in Hong Kong....for Seiko.

Here's a couple...I have quartz as well.



On a solid bracelet.....great value



On leather



Display back.

I have quite a few quartz as well.

You won't regret the auto.

Ignore the mumbling :thumbsup:


----------



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

RWP said:


> Mine are fine....I have two autos with the same movement you are talking about.....NH 35 a I believe. Made under licence in Hong Kong....for Seiko.
> 
> Here's a couple...I have quartz as well.
> 
> ...


 Cheers Rog. Will let you know if i go for it. The watch reminds me a bit of a Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic which i would love but dont have the £500 for it!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Stuart2103 said:


> Cheers Rog. Will let you know if i go for it. The watch reminds me a bit of a Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic which i would love but dont have the £500 for it!


 They come beautifully presented, if you have a bracelet there is a free sizing tool, gift bag, excellent box. Best 60 quid I spent at the time :thumbsup: . Honestly the quality is excellent.


----------

